

Airbnb (YC W09) Freaks Out Over Samwer Clones - GeoffreyHull
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/09/airbnb/#comments

======
GeoffreyHull
So what's the difference between a clone and a legitimate competitor? I'm not
sure I understand...

~~~
DenisM
From the article:

    
    
        * They falsely claim to be affiliated with Airbnb, or be the “international version” of Airbnb.
        * They claim that they are part of Ebay and/or Groupon. We’ve confirmed that this is not the case.
        * Their employees pretend to be Airbnb travelers in order to give you a sales pitch in your home.
        * They are duplicating personal profiles, descriptions, and photos of your Airbnb listing without your permission.

~~~
GeoffreyHull
So competitors need only eliminate the unscrupulous practices to avoid being
considered clones? Seems like a dubious distinction at best.

